# China und +019631102



## tuxedo (17 August 2009)

Hi!

Während meines Urlaubs in China hat folgende Nummer versucht übres Handy mit mir Kontakt aufzunehmen:

+019631102

Auf den ersten Blick riecht das nach einer Premium-Nummer, weswegen ich den Anruf in China nicht entgegengenommen habe. Die Nummer hat es insgesamt zwei Mal bei mir probiert.

Eine kurze Recherche ergab, dass diese Nummer in verschiedenen chinesischen Websites genannt wird. Da ich aber kein chinesisch kann, erschließt sich mir nicht, ob das ein Abzockversuch war oder nicht.

Kann jemand damit was anfangen und weiß, was es mit dieser Nummer auf sich hat?

Gruß
Tuxedo


----------



## Heiko (17 August 2009)

*AW: China und +019631102*

+01 klingt für mich irgendwie nach USA. Vielleicht wollte Dich die CIA anwerben?


----------

